# S&W Model 59



## Navalbuff (Nov 25, 2021)

I have a Mdl 59 I purchased a few years ago. Recently it isn't firing when I pull the trigger. The hammer drops to the half cock. Pull the trigger again and it fires, but sometimes have to pull it 10 times to fire. Most commonly it occurs while pulling the trigger without pulling the slide back (like trying to refire a round that didn't fire the first time). But occasionally it occurs while firing normally. 

Ron


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a model 59 that I bought in the 70's and it has been flawless.
That being said has yours been stored for awhile?
I am no expert by any means, but I would field strip it and clean and lube, there are a ton of videos on u-tube.
I have had oil dry up before so I go old school and run my wet.
I use Lucas Oil Products.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

wirenut said:


> I have a model 59 that I bought in the 70's and it has been flawless.
> That being said has yours been stored for awhile?
> I am no expert by any means, but I would field strip it and clean and lube, there are a ton of videos on u-tube.
> I have had oil dry up before so I go old school and run my wet.
> ...


I would completely disassemble the pistol and examine all of the parts in particular the hammer/sear engagement and safety/decocking lever. If you're not familiar with working on guns then you'll have to take it to a gunsmith. It sounds like something is worn out. But there's no way to tell unless the gun is taken apart.


----------

